# Jaw got stuck on the wire crate!



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

Rambo got his jaw stuck on the door of his wire crate! He screamed relentlessly and that's obviously very painful! The closest emergency vet is 25 mins away and the vet suggested us to take off the door and bring him it with the door. We decided not to let him suffer for another 25 mins and we just cut all the wires around his jaw to take him out! Thank god he is not injured.

I'm now worried about leaving him in a crate while we are away. Is there any safer product? Please give suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my that is scary!!!!! Have you looked at getting one of the travel crates instead? The ones that have mostly plastic sides? That's the type I used with Joey when he was a puppy..

One like this: http://dogdogs.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/dog-crates-at-walmart.jpg


----------



## RetriverBoys (Mar 29, 2014)

I was going to say why wouldn't you just cut him out of it instead of taking him all the way to the vet like that good to hear he is ok I would think he would stay away from the gate now


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I will only use the wire crates that are 1" squares or less. Mine are old Kennelaires. Failing that, I use the plastic airline crates.

Good idea to cut the crate. Poor baby, that is is scary.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So happy everything is ok. Poor puppy....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The same thing happened to our dog when she was a young pup in the crate we had set up in our living room. Thankfully I was right there at the time and I could pry the bars apart enough for her to free herself. Very scary and the screams were terrible, don't want to think what would have happened had I not been home. That crate promptly came down and we got a hard sided kennel. We still used a wire crate in our bedroom for night time but we were right there if she tried it again and luckily she never did. Hope your pup is ok


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm glad he's OK!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, how frightening for all of you. I congratulate you on keeping your wits and knowing where your wire cutters were! Impressive.

I'll be interested to hear what others' experiences with wire crates have been. It looks like your poor boy just had the extremely bad luck to get his sweet little snout in exactly the wrong size place at exactly the wrong angle. I'm so glad you were home! Yikes!

I have always used airline crates for puppies but then, I live in a climate that's cold most of the time so ventilation isn't as crucial. I do have a wire crate for my BC mix because he's freaked out by being too confined, but he's a relatively calm guy and just curls up and sleeps while he's in it, but now I'm wondering...he's got kind of a narrow pointed nose...

I hope you're all recovering. Poor baby, poor you!


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow that really is scarey. Keep us posted on how he is doing. I've used both the hard sided and the wire crates. But one never knows what crazy accident can happen even in the best of circumstances. I trust he will be ok but this had to be terrifying. :-(


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

So glad to hear that Rambo is safe. We have only used soft sided nylon crates with our dogs and they have proved very durable, strong and safe. They're also easy to breakdown if you travel.


----------



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

RetriverBoys said:


> I was going to say why wouldn't you just cut him out of it instead of taking him all the way to the vet like that good to hear he is ok I would think he would stay away from the gate now


I'm afraid that he will not like crate any more... We will see. 

Actually I'm very upset about the design of the crate. The distance between wire is big enough to let puppies put their jaw between the them, which is a big safety flaw. They should warn people not to use it for puppies, but instead, they even advertise this product to be good for puppies because it comes with a divider. I will definitely call the company to let them know that their product is dangerous!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Are the cloth-sided crates a good option for puppies? I always assumed that with a chew-obsessed breed like Goldens one of those would last approximately 20 minutes and be eaten on top of destroyed?


----------



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

He was scared so much to poop... But he calmed down quickly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rambo*

Thank God he's o.k.!


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> _Are the cloth-sided crates a good option for puppies? I always assumed that with a chew-obsessed breed like Goldens one of those would last approximately 20 minutes and be eaten on top of destroyed?[/_QUOTE]
> 
> They are surprisingly tough. Toby did a little bit of damage to his as a pup but not significant. I guess the proof being that little Daisy is using it now. Like most, we keep the crate well stocked with chew toys so that helps. The fit around the frame is tight enough that its difficult for them to a hold of the nylon shell.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor little baby. I am glad he is okay.

That is acutally one of the reasons that I decided to go with the airline crates/vari kennels. As a tech, I saw several dogs getting their jaws caught in the vet clinic ward kennels, not fun. Also, my sister has the problem with her GSD pup who broke off some puppy teeth because he chewed on the wire crate. 

Maybe invest in a Vari-kennel, get him a bit bigger one already since he is a growing puppy.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Oh wow I'm glad the poor guy is okay. I use a crate exactly like yours and I never thought of that Sadie never chewed on the bars makes me rethink about getting a different crate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

That is very scary didn't even think about that happening. Glad he is ok.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady got his jaw stuck twice in his wire crate and once in the baby gate. All three times, I was home, his screams were blood curdling and I was able to maneuver or flex the wire or wood enough to get him loose. 

My new puppy is in a plastic crate.

Friends of mine, their golden got his two different teeth stuck in his crate, once at the breeder's and then again when he was in his new home. Broke the teeth, so they needed to be pulled.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Both my roommates lab and my golden got their jaws stuck as young puppies. We were both home when it happened with the lab and he made the worst sound I have ever heard  thankfully my roommate was able to quickly get him unstuck. When I got Flynn I was terrified that it would happen to him too and what if no one was home?? I didn't have space for extra bulk of the plastic airline crates and didn't trust a young puppy unsupervised in a soft sided crate. Also how do you divide off a space with those kinds of crates? So I ended up just getting a wire one anyway. Well sure enough he got stuck too, I was at work but my roommate was home and again was able to quickly resolve it. Neither one of them so much as licked the crate bars after that...I agree the manufacturers should be more responsible in creating the crates so puppies can't get stuck or warning of the potential hazard!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda did that not once, but TWICE. The first time she got herself out. The second time I had to push her tooth that was stuck off the bar. She's fine now, except a little indent on her nose. She doesn't mind the crate at all. A few months later, she stuck her nose in a hole in the fence and couldn't get it back out without help. I agree, the noise is horrible - but she survived.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I've heard of this happening but never really saw a photo of them actually stuck! Poor thing, so glad you were there.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup Caleb has bitten the wire crate from time to time..He's left alone for several hours during the day while we're at work. I would hate for that to happen. I'm going to look over our crate and see how big each opening is..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

All the years I have been on this forum, I have never heard of another puppy doing this. I am shocked it is as common as it is.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad he is ok and that you got him free quickly. We have used the midwest wire crates at home for years without a problem, but anything could happen.

I and take Pippin to work use this soft crate. NoztoNoz N2 Sof-Krates Soft Dog Crate 

He has not attempted to chew it and it works great. I make sure he gets lots of exercise on my breaks and lunch so he happily chills in the crate.


----------

